# Xenon vs. Beer



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Tonight I got a couple Heinekens to keep me company while surfing. I didnt have a bottle opener so I attempted to open it with a spoon. For some reason I couldnt do it it tore up my hand.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The bottle with the blood stained napkin.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

attack of the beer bottle







...aren't you glad you didn't use a knife


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I got my head cracked open once at a new year party. Was about 10 beers down or so and got pushed outta the blue and head went right into a corner of a table

bam, lights out

got a big straight bump on the skull from it


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I did something similar with a bottle of Apple Cider for my friend's Sweet 16. My finger got sliced from the cap because we were all having problems getting it open... had a good sized gash in there for a week or so...


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Guess your not a smoker(cigarettes anyways







) as a regular lighter works wonders as a bottle opener.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Tonight I got a couple Heinekens to keep me company while surfing. I didnt have a bottle opener so I attempted to open it with a spoon. For some reason I couldnt do it it tore up my hand.












A spoon?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

HaHaHa... Those hooks can be killer.

~Dj


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I ve been cut, stabbed accidentally with sticks, hooks, metal objects, burnt, compound fracture (finger), dog bite, branded from motorcycle exhaust, ingrown toe nail, I am covered in scars, I call them my own body art


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Mikes just a sissy that cries about a few scratches


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Tonight I got a couple Heinekens to keep me company while surfing. I didnt have a bottle opener so I attempted to open it with a spoon. For some reason I couldnt do it it tore up my hand.


 Did you clean it up and put some neosporin with a band-aid on it!? It will heal a lot faster and leave fewer scars if you did.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> Mikes just a sissy that cries about a few scratches


 shaddup.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Uhg! Xenon, I feel your pain brother! Last week (while drinking) I was making bean soup. While slicing some carrots with a huge butcher knife I also sliced my index finger wide open!
I never seen so much blood gush from myself ever! It took 2 hours to stop the bleeding.

I should of had stitches but that would have meant no more whiskey for the night. I think I made the wisest choice.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Sir Nathan XXI said:
> 
> 
> > Mikes just a sissy that cries about a few scratches
> ...


 ---------------->


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> I never seen so much blood gush from myself ever! It took 2 hours to stop the bleeding.


 2 hours is nothing when compared to...oh well lets just say its a good thing your a guy...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> I ve been cut, stabbed accidentally with sticks, hooks, metal objects, burnt, compound fracture (finger), dog bite, branded from motorcycle exhaust, ingrown toe nail, I am covered in scars, I call them my own body art


 Nate
I think it's "Does any of you have the urge to let your piranhas, bite you".
thinking that caused most .


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

winkyee said:


> Sir Nathan XXI said:
> 
> 
> > I ve been cut, stabbed accidentally with sticks, hooks, metal objects, burnt, compound fracture (finger), dog bite, branded from motorcycle exhaust, ingrown toe nail, I am covered in scars, I call them my own body art
> ...










LOL!!!! I forgot about that thread...good one winkyee...


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

:laugh: yeah I dont feel pain to much, got quite used to it at a young age









sports will do that to ya though


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > I never seen so much blood gush from myself ever! It took 2 hours to stop the bleeding.
> ...


 AHHH! Please Ms. Natt don't go there! ick! ick! (picture in my head. Find my happy place)


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

HAHA!!! You were practically askin for it...


----------



## neverlistentome (May 11, 2003)

I smoke, I drink. But I don't know how the hell you'd open a beer with a lighter. Maybe that's because I only drink beers with twist off caps (steel reserve, baby).


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

giovanni82 said:


> Guess your not a smoker(cigarettes anyways
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ain't that the truth


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

yea a lighter or even the edge of a table or a fence railing would all open up the bottle. haha im a smart drunk.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

That, or a heavy ring, keys, anything metal that isn't too overly large that will fit under the cap will take the sucker right off....







HaHa... I'm a smart sober...







*evil laugh*


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

That was funny as hell X............Rookie! Heinekens are the easiest bottles to open, I would hate to see you try to tackle a micro beer, some of those can be a bitch.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Use a lighter, you amateur









btw: try that same trick on a Grolsch flip-cap: you'll be stunned


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

neverlistentome said:


> I smoke, I drink. But I don't know how the hell you'd open a beer with a lighter. Maybe that's because I only drink beers with twist off caps (steel reserve, baby).


 bud


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> yea a lighter or even the edge of a table or a fence railing would all open up the bottle. haha im a smart drunk.


 hahah funny if you saw mike running around looking for a fence to open up one beer ..thats why i carry a beer opener on my key chain...a drunk leave home with out one...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

you should start drinking coorslight twist cap very easy to open hahahahahaha i know its a wus drink i like it i dont care


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

yeah, the old lighter trick has saved me many times...now I'm just smart enought to have a bottle opener on my key chain. Now xenon, how the hell am I supposed to introduce you to all those girls I showed you if you are bleeding on yourself and having trouble opening beer bottles









Mark


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Maybe its just me, but how in the hell does the lighter trick work?!?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Hold Bottle Like So...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Then put the lighter as shown... and POP OFF TOP!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

not to be done with the cheap clear plastic lighters - as they are likely to break, but clippers or ones like in the pic are suitable


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

hahahaha that is great. use the edge to a table man.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

For the people who dont know bout the table, just place the edge of the bottle cap on the edge of the table, and just slam down with your palm. The sucker will come off and no worries, the beer dont spill.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Anything with a flat surface will do when trying to open any pop off bottle top. Desk, table, curb, brick... Anything that can withstand the force and wont kill you ...


----------

